# Teaching the birds and the bee's to a guppy



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

X_x....Ive had 3 males and 7 female guppies now for about 3 weeks and 2 of my males still havn't started displaying or "trying" anything and the last one only seems to be interested In one of my girls and she seems to be getting slightly stressed as a result. Any idea when the other 2 will figure it out? Will the other one start playing with the other girls? I think a couple are already heavily pregnant from the store and i think will drop in the next week or so, do you think this could be effecting the males?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you have another tank? You could try separating the sexes for a few weeks (maybe until after the births) and then putting them back together.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Not really, planning on picking up a 3ft tank very soon as soon as its ready. but it might not be ready for a few weeks. And at the moment I cant afford another tank. I'll just wait till they drop I suppose or until I get my new tank which ever comes first


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Males can be quite persistant with the females, almost to aggressive. You would not think so with guppies but the males follow the females around and harass them. If this happens I seperate them until after the female gives birth.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

AH HA!! The one who is interested has decided he's got a new flavour of the week lol one of the pregnant ones, Getting a breeding tank on saturday when I get payed for her anyways.


----------

